# Connexion impossible iMessage



## goran1410 (23 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Voila j'ai un souci de connexion à iMessage et Facetime, j'ai effectuer des recherche sur le net mais rien n'y fait ?? 

Une erreur s'est produite lors de l'activation

Par avance merci de votre aide


----------



## Frodon (23 Octobre 2014)

Si tu es sous Yosemite, il faut impérativement utiliser le bootloader Clover (cela ne marche pas encore avec Chameleon/Chimera pour l'instant sous 10.10), s'assurer qu'on a une NVRAM fonctionnelle et renseigner les donnée d'un vrai Mac dans les sections SMBIOS et RTVariables de la config de Clover.

Cf: http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/298027-guide-aio-guides-for-hackintosh/page-5#entry2040654


----------



## Locke (24 Octobre 2014)

Quand je regarde son profil, il est sous Mac Pro. Alors ?


----------

